# Amazing Wingsuit Flying Footage.



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Just turn up the volume, full screen, and enjoy!






Roger.


----------



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

Unbelievable. These people are truly mad. I guess some people need more and more adrenaline. It,s a drug. However in my opinion this link takes you to the maddest skydiving stunt of all!!!


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Note the balloons... These guys aim for them on the flyby. I can't remember his name but one of them on a stunt like that got it wrong and hit the ridge snapping both femurs instantaneously 8O and then he crashed.... 8O 8O


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

If you're into wingsuit flying do a youtube search for "Jokke Sommer" or "Jeb Corlis"

Prepare to be entertained 8)


----------

